# hyoscyamine



## ihibsanh (May 2, 2003)

Has anyone ever take hyoscyamine pills to help ibs?


----------



## desirae (Jan 8, 2003)

ive been taking that for a few months now. sometimes it doesnt work, for me anyways. but when it does, it works wonders.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

I take the hyoscyamine ER tab .375 MG. That and Imodium seem to help me with the IBS-d but it's not a "fix all". It does help though!Rock on and God bless...TheDude


----------

